# Looking for someone



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Some years ago (maybe 6 or 7) I was in a swap here and one sweet lady included some wonderful little cloth bags in with my swap. It hangs perfectly on the arm of my wheelchair and I use it more often than a purse. 

Needless to say, this many years later it is starting to get a little ratty. I would love to purchase several more. Does anyone remember who that was?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I do not remember who it was, but I received one as well. My daughter carries some if her smaller toys in it


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Can you share pictures of what you have? Maybe someone else could make them for you, if the original generous lady can not be found?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A couple of years ago I made some small totes for my knitting guild&#8217;s Christmas party as door prizes. I had a couple of them left over. If you send me your snail mail I will send you one.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I make quilted bags from my scraps...let me know what size and I'll check. They are pretty simple w/ 2 handles.


----------

